# How many check valves in air ride



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

About to purchase a manual management system from bag riders and just wanting to know how many check valves you are running?


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

veedub64 said:


> About to purchase a manual management system from bag riders and just wanting to know how many check valves you are running?


 1 per compressor


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

compressors come with a check valve on their leader lines.


----------



## omeletduefromage (Jan 13, 2011)

^^ viair check valves inside the leader lines tend to break and either get stuck open or closed. Which leads to either no filling, limited filling, or loss of tank pressure. 

ditch those things (its the threaded fitting at the end of the leader line) and get smc check valves. One for each compressor.


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

omeletduefromage said:


> ^^ viair check valves inside the leader lines tend to break and either get stuck open or closed. Which leads to either no filling, limited filling, or loss of tank pressure.
> 
> ditch those things (its the threaded fitting at the end of the leader line) and get smc check valves. One for each compressor.


 I run my compressors into a tee and run one SMC checkvalve and one watertrap.


----------



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

The stock check valve is junk. I run a SMC check valve. One check valve per compressor.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I might be making one small change to my airride system for an emergency situation. I am seriously thinking about putting a check valve between the tank and my vu4 manifold. Reasoning being as most of you know, when your tank loses pressure, it also empties the bags. So if the tank were to burst a fitting or lose all its pressure during a drive, your car is going to slam into the ground. The check valve will keep this from happening, you just can't adjust the system if it happens. Something to think about :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

Yup. Thats a good idea. Im going to add my spare one in before the manifold. I also have my check valve for my compressors after my water trap so i can drain the trap without losing air pressure.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

MechEngg said:


> I might be making one small change to my airride system for an emergency situation. I am seriously thinking about putting a check valve between the tank and my vu4 manifold. Reasoning being as most of you know, when your tank loses pressure, it also empties the bags. So if the tank were to burst a fitting or lose all its pressure during a drive, your car is going to slam into the ground. The check valve will keep this from happening, you just can't adjust the system if it happens. Something to think about :thumbup::thumbup:


 It sucks that theyre prone to getting stuck specially when it gets colder out


----------

